# Need home/sanctuary for unreleasable Jay



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, have been getting nowhere trying to find a home for this Scrub Jay (broken wing). Determined by my avian vet to have extensive bone damage which, even after surgery, would not recover to being flighted and releasable.

Any suggestions appreciated. PM or e-mail, too.

He's a great bird, see my other thread in injured pigeons area.

Thanks.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

have you tried contacting a pigeon resuce group near you?
they might be able to find a home for your pigeon
I hope you can find someone


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jaye, most wildlife places or rescue groups will not keep a handicapped songbird because of federal law prohibiting it. If they can not be returned to the wild, they are euthanized. The only birds exempted, to my knowledge, are the pigeon, starling and english sparrow because they are not "native" to the US. 

There are many rehabbers who may take this little guy and care for him "quietly". Check with vets to see if they have a list of area rehabbers and simply call a few.

I know PT member, Grimaldy, has mentioned that federal law does not prohibit this but every rehabber I know usually abides by this policy.


----------

